
Walmart could top Amazon's offer to buy Whole Foods - happy-go-lucky
https://www.aol.com/article/finance/2017/06/22/theres-a-chance-walmart-will-go-head-to-head-with-amazon-to-buy/22583469/
======
novia
Walmart buying whole foods would be a nightmare. They have nothing to offer to
improve the experience in any way.

